# iOS Apps Never Install on iPhone 6 S, only Through iTunes



## w22 (Feb 27, 2016)

Already been with Apple "Support", answer always leads to "wipe your device". Very helpful!

I've done everything else in the book from DNS changes in WIFI to Resetting all Settings and Logging out/Logging in iTunes App Store.

Any thoughts?

(They just sit there on Waiting...and do until install the App in iTunes and hard-wire sync the installation of the app.)


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

poll removed as not relevant to topic in question


----------



## Pijush (Sep 11, 2014)

There is an option in Android saying-Install Apps only from trusted source. By default it is checked on. I do not know if that option is in iOS, but if it is there,uncheck it. See if any settings or antivirus is blocking the installation.


----------



## fishscene (Apr 1, 2015)

Pijush: iOS doesn't have an option and installing apps from any source other than Apple's store or through methods used by developers is considered 100% completely unsupported by Apple. So if that's the case here, there's nothing we can do to help. I'm assuming though, that everything is official. 

w22:
I've seen this happen with some web filters sitting somewhere between your iphone and the Internet as is often the case in business networks. 

For example, we have a web filter that, on iOS after clicking to download an app, the firewall downloads the whole file, scans it, *then* sends it to the phone, until it finishes downloading and scanning the whole app, all you see is that it isn't downloading and seems "stuck". Kind of frustrating when it takes 40+ minutes to get an App...


I assume though, that this is taking place at your home? 
If so, is there another Mac running OSX server? 
If you have no idea what I'm talking about, you can skip everything below:
Mac OSX server App for the Mac computer has an option to cache downloads for apps and itunes that are downloaded on your network. It's a way of saving bandwidth. If this is set up, then there may be an issue with the server, you or someone else in your household will then need to diagnose what is happening on the server, and possibly disable the cache.


----------

